# Wade Fishing Seadrift, TX; 8/27/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a tough day for trout fishing with repeat customers. It wasn't the lack of trying, but every wade we made produced a number of small trout. We couldn't locate a keeper size trout bite that was consistent. The keepers and smalls that we did catch were mostly on Corky Softdines, with a handful coming on Down South, The Roach. Mid afternoon we changed plans and found a small group of redfish to stretch the lines, and Alaskan Paul hooked into his first ever red, with more shortly after. We ended on a high, and I look forward to their return.


----------

